# Bypassing Craftsman variable speed control



## emptyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello everyone. I have a Craftsman 315.175060 variable speed router. Recently, the variable speed control burnt out, and I'd prefer not to replace it since I don't use that feature. I'd rather just bypass the speed controller and run the router full-speed all of the time.

My problem is that this router has some confusing wiring. I've looked up the manual online, and it contains a partial wiring diagram. The wiring is the same as the 315.175050, and probably other Craftsman routers, too. However, this diagram only tells you how to replace the variable speed control, not bypass it.

The variable speed control has four wires coming out of it--a red, a yellow, an orange, and a violet. The red comes from the switch and is clearly carries current to the motor. I presume that one of the other wires is a ground. I have no idea what the other wire could be used for.

Does anybody know what the various colored wires do? Or, even better, which wires I need to connect to each other to bypass this speed controller?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Have you considered getting an external speed control? This may work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Just asking why not just fix it right with the right part 
it's about 30 min.job, you don't need to use it but it's right from the get go..once you bypass it you will have a hard time to get it right again... 

It makes think of the guy that took out the parking break cable, he said , O I don't use it anyway  I use this brick 

=====

=======



emptyjay said:


> Hello everyone. I have a Craftsman 315.175060 variable speed router. Recently, the variable speed control burnt out, and I'd prefer not to replace it since I don't use that feature. I'd rather just bypass the speed controller and run the router full-speed all of the time.
> 
> My problem is that this router has some confusing wiring. I've looked up the manual online, and it contains a partial wiring diagram. The wiring is the same as the 315.175050, and probably other Craftsman routers, too. However, this diagram only tells you how to replace the variable speed control, not bypass it.
> 
> ...


----------



## emptyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

I should have explained better. The variable speed controller burned out in a way that the router won't turn on at all, regardless of the setting on the speed controller. I'd like to bypass this mechanism altogether by simply connecting the proper wires to each other (I believe the speed controller simply changes the voltage, current or both that passes through it). 

Unfortunately, I'm a little in the dark as to which wires to connect together, and my suspicion is that if I get it wrong I'll burn out the motor, or myself.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Best to take it in to get it fixed.


----------



## davcefai (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd suggest asking somebody knowledgable to bypass it for you rather than try it yourself. The speed control is a little more complex than you described it. Also, if the router has a soft start feature, it may live in the speed controller.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums emptyjay.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I guess I'm a little in the dark here. The parts explode at Parts Direct only shows two wires from the speed controller, without a schematic it a crap shoot. The part itself is only $15 but I would wonder why it burned out in the first place.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

emptyjay said:


> Hello everyone. I have a Craftsman 315.175060 variable speed router. Recently, the variable speed control burnt out, and I'd prefer not to replace it since I don't use that feature. I'd rather just bypass the speed controller and run the router full-speed all of the time.
> 
> My problem is that this router has some confusing wiring. I've looked up the manual online, and it contains a partial wiring diagram. The wiring is the same as the 315.175050, and probably other Craftsman routers, too. However, this diagram only tells you how to replace the variable speed control, not bypass it.
> 
> ...


I found this may be of some use 

Craftsman Routers Manuals


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

del schisler said:


> I found this may be of some use
> 
> Craftsman Routers Manuals


went their Click on the pic of the router It will take you to a pdf and down load Their is a schematic of the switch circut You can do a plus and make it where you can read it real good It is figure 19 on the page scroll down 

http://www.hammerwall.com/Download_Manual/44885/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more place to get one,,

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/16247-craftsman-315-175040-manual.html

=====


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

did you look at fig 19 it show's 4 wires comming out of the control switch ?


----------



## emptyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks to all for your responses. Just for some background, the variable speed burned out while I was cutting through a piece of mdf with a carbite tipped keyhole bit. Interestingly, though, it didn't burn out on the first pass (which is necessarily hard on the router), but rather the second light pass. I had inadvertently left the variable speed on about a speed setting of 6 of 8, although I wouldn't think that should make a difference. (Don't the built-in variable speed controllers automatically draw more power when they detect a heavy load?)

In any case, red wire to yellow wire bypasses the variable speed altogether. The router is back in business!


----------



## tbirdconvert (Feb 14, 2011)

My son is an electrical engineer and he says you cannot bypass it. It is a resistor and it always provides some resistance. He says you either have to get the part or another resistor to put in its place


----------

